# What is common law in greek



## hadjiyiannis

Hi everyone.

I have been looking into Common Law and I don't seem to find an explanation what it's called in Greek.
I know what it is but the definition of Common Law in Greek I can't find it anywhere.
If anyone of you knows, please share.
Thanking you in advance.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## apmoy70

Χρόνια Πολλά, 

 Αν και μη νομικός νομίζω λέγεται Αγγλικό ή Αγγλοσαξωνικό Δίκαιο σε αντίθεση με το δικό μας δικαιικό σύστημα που είναι το Ρωμαϊκό Δίκαιο


----------



## gramman

Hi hadjiyiannis and welcome to the forum! 

I think Greece is typically described as a "civil law jurisdiction." See, e.g, Introduction to the Greek Legal System:





> For the most part, Greek law is codified and, unlike Anglo-American _common law_, only enacted laws either in the form of codes or other statutes are the sources of law in addition to custom and international law (Civil Code, Art. 1).


(from JURIST - Legal News and Research)

Of course, the "for the most part" … part … probably means this response isn't useful to you.


----------



## velisarius

Ο σύζηγος μου (έλληνας δικηγόρος) μου προτείνει "εθιμικό δίκαιο".


----------



## cougr

"Εθιμικό δίκαιο" is occasionally used as a translation for "Common Law" but perhaps it is best reserved for "customary law".

The two most commonly used translations for "Common Law" are "Κοινοδίκαιο" and "Κοινό Δίκαιο".


----------



## gramman

Sorry, hadjiyiannis, I found this thread in the English Only section. Now I know what "Moved" means. I thought it was "moved" over there.

I'll go back to putting up pointless posts in a language I can more or less understand. This place is all Greek to me.


----------



## hadjiyiannis

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση σας.
Μετά από περεταίρω έρευνες έχω έρθει στην αντίληψη ότι η φράση “Common Law”
εάν και λεξικός σημαίνει "Εθιμικό Δίκαιo" βασίζετε σε υποθέσεις που ήδη έχουν παρθεί
από προηγούμενε δικαστικές υποθέσεις.
Εάν είμαι λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε ελεύθερα.
Ευχαριστώ

So as I said above in Greek "Common Law" from my understanding is based on Law that has been enforced
by courts in the UK, on cases of the past. People can use this cases "Common Law" to represent them in their case if their
case is similar to the one the courts did put enforcement onto them.
Not sure if I am right. If not, please feel free to correct me. Thanks


----------



## hadjiyiannis

Hi Guys,
I have been studying Common Law for the past 7 days and I would like to share with you that Common Law applies to British Colonies, i.e CANADA, USA, AUSTRALIA, INDIA, CYPRUS, NEW ZEALAND etc. Did you know that we don't have to pay council tax, don't have to pay parking tickets, don't have to pay our mortgages and a lot of other things in life. Common Law states that, for you to be liable to pay the above and a lot more, you need to have a contract in place with the authority involved. Our local Councils are Corporations (Businesses) so therefor you need a contact between yourselves and the corporation that you agree to pay the corporation X amount of money per month. THERE IS NO SUCH CONTRACT, SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO PAY. As far as your mortgage is concern you do have a contact with the lending Bank....but if you look at the contract, it's only signed by you, which by Common Law if a contract is not signed by both parties, then that contract is not valid. Spend some time and look into this matter, it will definitely make you guys feel a lot better under this slavery we all live in. I like to take this opportunity and wish you all a happy 2014. Φιλιά.


----------



## gramman

hadjiyiannis said:


> Common Law applies to British Colonies, i.e CANADA, *USA* … we don't have to pay… our mortgages … As far as your mortgage is concerned … if you look at the contract, it's only signed by you, which by Common Law if a contract is not signed by both parties, then that contract is not valid.


_Argh! _The bank pulled a fast one when I got my mortgage — they _signed_ it.  Besides, I think we Americans may have lost our rights in this regard when we surrendered our colonial status.

It looks like Article 973 of the Greek Civil Code may be the relevant law that covers mortgages in that country. From that same source I cited above:





> The Third Book of the Civil Code is called Property Law (empragmaton dikaion) and contains 11 chapters. The rights that the parties can acquire are enumerated in Art. 973. Unlike the Law of Obligations, the parties cannot create new or different rights in property law. The enumerated rights (numerus clausus) are ownership, personal and real servitudes, pledges and _mortgages_.


----------

